# heating for dubia roaches



## higgsbo (Dec 30, 2011)

im am just about the order a colony of dubia roaches, and i was just wondering what is the best way to heat them??

any help would be great : victory:


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,i keep mine in a blacked out glass fish tank,with a heat mat(stated to 84ish)underneath,covering about 1/3 of the base...Works well for me,as the colony is thriving & has been split many times: victory:
Vicky


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a heatmatt under mine, and then kept in the airing cupboard, but once you get a big colony they seem to produce there own heat. I spoke with a guy on here who kept his in a poly box to keep the heat in.


----------



## higgsbo (Dec 30, 2011)

will the heat mat not melt the tub??


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

higgsbo said:


> will the heat mat not melt the tub??


My heatmat is inside the tub, unstatted, and it's fine.
My breed absolutely no probs.

It's only a small one, about 7"x7" :2thumb:


----------



## wilko92 (Aug 29, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> My heatmat is inside the tub, unstatted, and it's fine.
> My breed absolutely no probs.
> 
> It's only a small one, about 7"x7" :2thumb:


 What WATT is your heat mat? why i ask is im getting a heatmat and i dont really want to stat it, but might have too im hoping its a low wattage one, i have a 150L rub for the roach colony ill be getting with a 4ft heat mat covering half of it :2thumb:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

wilko92 said:


> What WATT is your heat mat? why i ask is im getting a heatmat and i dont really want to stat it, but might have too im hoping its a low wattage one, i have a 150L rub for the roach colony ill be getting with a 4ft heat mat covering half of it :2thumb:


Hey, think it's a 6 or 8 watts.

The average temp I get is about 30c


----------



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

ive read many people just use heat mats


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

if you have the money convert a shed into a roach hotel lol

heat a room up or insulate really well and then heat the shed then when you get to many you have room put more 

that is the best way (i believe)

but what i do atm with all my tubs of dubia i use 68ltr tub wrap around it with a 47x11" heat mat and stat it 

i dont black the vivs at all as i believe its best for them to see day light also


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

nads said:


> Hi,i keep mine in a blacked out glass fish tank,with a heat mat(stated to 84ish)underneath,covering about 1/3 of the base...Works well for me,as the colony is thriving & has been split many times: victory:
> Vicky


same here



higgsbo said:


> will the heat mat not melt the tub??


no


----------

